# Texas gunpowder



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Every year I end up with a ton of peppers. I can and freeze. This year I thought I would make my own texas gunpowder. That stuff costs $5 for a half ounce. 

All you need is a dehydrator and you're good. 

I learned a few things

1. Put the dehydrator in the garage unless you like hearing the woman. 
2. Obviously, oven is out of the question. 
3. Stem them before drying
4. A small cuisinart works perfectly. The peppers grind up easily. 
5. You can tell they are dry because when you tap them they sound hollow. 

Now the good stuff. 

1. Grind them up In the garage because the fine powder drifts out and everyone will act like they are dying. 
2. Whenever you activate the grinder, keep your face as far away as possible. Trust me on this. 
3. Hold your breath whenever you put the powder into a container
4. Wash the heck out of your hands. 
5. Don't touch anything sensitive. Nuff said
6. Be prepared for the woman to say "don't touch me"
7. Whenever you decide to sample the powder, be very careful. And make sure no one is around to see you gagging and flopping on the ground. 
8. Hide the stuff so no one will think it's mean to for casual consumption
9. Make up a few baggies to give your friends. Make sure you are there when they try it. 

Mine was essentially 50/50 jals and habeneros. I think it's gonna be great stuff. But I sure learned a few do and don't.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

things I've learned....
when grinding dried chile-petines in a coffee/spice grinder it's best done outside across a strong norther...
file that away... 
my tip to yall...
NOT inside...
those grinders are not dust-proof!
that dust could bring any enemy to it's downfall....


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, the Germans tried that before they went to mustard gas!! LOL Just kidding.

Later
R3F


----------

